# Sand for Cories



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Mar 2012)

I'd like to set up a tank for mainly Corydoras and what like to use a fairly fine reddish brown substrate for them if I can. Do any of you have some links to some likely materials you could post for me? Any other comments on my choice gratefully received!


----------



## dw1305 (19 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
You should be able to get some reddish coloured "play sand" from Argos, Tesco etc. you will need to have a bit of a tour around. I normally have the other problem, I want light coloured sand, but it is all reddish. It is usually fairly fine, but good for Cories as long as you don't have too deep a layer.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Mar 2012)

Just bought a bag of Tesco Cat Litter (Moler Clay) to try which seems pretty good!


----------



## dw1305 (23 Mar 2012)

Hi all,


> Just bought a bag of Tesco Cat Litter (Moler Clay) to try which seems pretty good!


 It is certainly red, and very light. I've never kept "ordinary" Cories with it, but it is fine with _C. pygmaeus_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gfish (23 Mar 2012)

It wore away the whiskers on my catfish. Corydoras Arcuatus  
And apparently they dont grow back.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 Mar 2012)

Gfish said:
			
		

> It wore away the whiskers on my catfish. Corydoras Arcuatus
> And apparently they dont grow back.



Really? This stuff does not seem quite as sharp as the fine gravel I had in my old tank and the corries were ok as far as I remember. Anyone else had any problems with Corries on this stuff?  From what I've read it does seem to be a pretty good substrate.


----------



## maanse (4 Jun 2012)

i have cat litter in my tank, since i put it in i very rarely see my cat fish.... for that reason the litter is coming out! Other than that the only problem i have with it is keeping plants rooted.


----------

